
Majoring in Crime: The Untold Story of the Transy Book Heist (2015) - onychomys
https://www.vanityfair.com/magazine/2015/02/transy-book-heist
======
tannerbrockwell
A film [1] is being released this month based on the event, it is strange but
true and if the film is as good as the trailer should be part fight club,
meets reservoir dogs...

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Animals](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Animals)

